# Xanax and Valium Equivalent Doses



## happyboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

Anyone know approx. how many mg. of Valium is equal to 1mg of Xanax?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Most charts say that it's a 10 to 1 ratio between Valium and Xanax (meaning 10mg Valium = 1mg Xanax), but my psychiatrist thought that 4mg of Xanax was equal to 15mg of Valium, so the final decision will probably rest in the pen and prescription pad of your doctor.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

however most docs dont bother with benzo equivqalency charts and just guess


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> Most charts say that it's a 10 to 1 ratio between Valium and Xanax (meaning 10mg Valium = 1mg Xanax)


Yeah, that's what most charts say. My experience suggests that's accurate.



korey said:


> my psychiatrist thought that 4mg of Xanax was equal to 15mg of Valium


Your doc is an idiot.

My GP didn't even know off hand what size Valium comes in. He had to look it up to find out there are no 20 mg Valium tablets -- I could have told him they come in 2, 5, & 10.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > my psychiatrist thought that 4mg of Xanax was equal to 15mg of Valium
> ...


I wouldn't call my psych an idiot, but I would agree that his Xanax-to-Valium equivalency was a bit too conservative for my needs. He was glad to switch me back to my 4mg/day dosage of Xanax, though.

The reason I switched to Valium in the first place was for its muscle relaxant properties _in addition_ to its anxiolytic properties. Unfortunately, Valium (even at that tiny daily dosage) made my mind "foggy", if that makes sense. It also made me sleepier than I was comfortable being all the time. I would've bitten the bullet and stayed the course if the Valium had shown any potent anxiolytic or muscle relaxant effects, but it didn't, so it wasn't worth it.

Hopefully I'll see another doctor sometime in the near future about getting a muscle relaxant for my back pain. I know it'll have similar, if not, more intense effects like the Valium, but I would only take it at the end of the day (My days consist of carrying around a 40 lb. bookbag on my back at school for 5 hours and then standing on my feet for (at least) 5 hours at work.) It's already hard to physically get out of bed in the morning, and I'm only 19. I honestly don't see the harm in getting a muscle relaxant to "unwind" all of the muscle tension I seem to build up each day. The one I want in particular is carisoprodol (Soma) because it turns into an anxiolytic agent inside the body, which could give me even more anxiety relief (plus, it could function as a cheap sleeping pill when the need arises, and believe me, it does :b). Unfortunately, Soma is listed as a commonly abused prescription medication on the narcotic control bureau website for my state (take a look for yourself, ha), so I doubt any doctor would give me an adequate prescription for it, especially considering the fact that I'm only 19 (because 19 year olds simply can't have physiological problems, just as they can't have psychological problems either, right? :roll )


----------



## HSC0844 (Jul 21, 2013)

I absolutely beg u not to even consider getting on soma, especially on xanex!!! I was on soma for yrs and it messed my life up bad! For starters I've (since coming off them) seen a few specialist anitdd they all say soma is not a drug u should ever stay on long term, its meant for the approx 8wk period followingdan injury. So the yrs I was it was jacked, mainly cuz its very additive(an since xanex is too its an even worse mix)I took it exactly how prescribed and afte the time I was on it it began to really effect my memory, coordination, speech, blurry vision..... it also starts to not metabolize in ur system which happened to me and it will release large amounts into ur system every so often. For me it was every 6weeks-ish. And when it happened it would b out of nowhere and it would b Luke I was fall down drunk is what it looked like and sort of felt like. And when this happened my body was overdosing. Finally 1 night when it happened is when we found out what wad actually happening cuz this had been going on for several months. My mom came to my house and I was completely unresponsive. They rushed me to the hospital and I was DOA and had to b revived! It was all because of soma (and I'd like to add I was also on Danes since ur on that) the difference between soma and other muscle relaxers is the other start to work on ur body 1st and soma goes straight to working on the brain 1st so u also get a loopy euphoria feeling w/in about 15min of taking so I always took it with food in me to cut down on that feeling. But a lot of people get very addicted to that feeling and ther physically additive too. Which I wanted to get in2 next. I work in a hospital and have seen many patients over the past few yrs come I with severe soma withdrawal, some with terrible seizures and 2 deaths (from soma withdrawal only!!!!!!) I myself had to be sent away to a detox center w a bunch of severe drug addicts cuz the drs at the hospital all agreed the it was far to dangerous for me to attempt to come off them on my own, they said I had to so under Dr supervision in a safe environment. So after $6,000 which is what the detox center coated and 2½ wks of hell I was finally dun with my soma nightmare that did everything to me including kill me! And u wouldn't believe how many people at the detox were coming off soma as well as ther other drugs. There are so many muscle relaxers out ther that r much safer! When I saw that u said ur only 19 it broke my heart cuz in promise u if u start on soma it will effect ur life in negative ways only! Plez don't ever ask for those!


----------

